
Space-Time Structure by Erwin Schrödinger (1950) [pdf] - theideasmith
http://strangebeautiful.com/other-texts/schrodinger-st-struc.pdf
======
jostylr
This seems to be a very enjoyable read. Even if you just skim the equations,
it has a really nice perspective on building up relativity and some
alternative pathways.

Funny enough, I had just gotten to the chapter on Schrödinger's derivation of
his quantum equation in "The Age of Entanglement" by Louisa Gilder, a book
whose style of historical scientific fiction reminds me of reading Asimov's
Foundation series.

